# Critique Horses please!



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok so I am just going to post the info I have about the horses I am looking at for a possible lease/purchase here. 

1. Frontier (Della) 16.2hh Dapple Grey Hanoverian/Percheron Mare 8 yrs old
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1432999 - Frontier
Picasa Web Albums - Sherry - Hanoverian/Pe...












From Owner's Email: She is a 16.1h 8 year old Hanoverian/Perch Cross dapple grey mare. She does jump up to 3' 6" and has fox-hunted previously. She is solid training level dressage and is schooling first level. She easily leg yields, does turn-on-the forehand and comes 'on-the-bit'. She has impeccable ground manners, ties, clips, loads, etc. Our neighbour's kids come over and groom her, pick out her feet and will ride her in a halter and lead rope. I My parents (non-rider's) were easily able to trail ride her around the property. She is a very sweet and willing a horse and has never offered to kick/bite/buck/bolt/etc. We bought her as a trail horse for my husband and she is great riding around the property, but she does become anxious (whinnies, occasionally trots/jigs) when trailered out for camping, etc. She continues to listen when anxious but is not enjoyable for my husband to trail ride on a loose rein. She is sound barefoot and is up to date on all shots and preventative care and has not had any medical problems. She would be a very fun cross-country, dressage, overall sporthorse as she is very athletic, has the training, and is fun to ride.
Pros: Wears no shoes!

2. Brilliant Jewel 16.2 Dapple Grey TB Mare 10 yrs old
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1426949 - Brilliant Jewel
From Owner's Email: I have owned her about 3 years. She has been showing on the VHSA associate local circuit in the 2’6” division. She went to Ocala for 3 “A” shows last winter with my trainer and did well at 3’. She is a forward ride like most TB’s. She is well broke on the flat with lots of lateral and transition work. She does flying lead changes as well. I think she could continue as a hunter or would make a great jumper or eventing horse. She is 100% sound and healthy. I have never had any problems with her. I am selling her because I recently purchased an Arabian sport horse and I can’t keep both of them. I just don’t have enough time and money to have both of them. 

Okiedoke. So lemme know what you think of these lovely ladies.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I want to be helpful but I always feel like I'm going to be wrong about these things. Oh well, here it goes: I feel like she isn't getting her front legs up enough over the jumps. There was a noise on the videos that sounded like she was brushing the jumps. But I also thought it kind of looked like the rider was catching her in the mouth a little bit so that might have been it. Or I am very bad at this and completely wrong! lol. They both look like very nice horses. I personally prefer TBs. Good luck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I sure hope you like to groom! Greys get SOOOOOO dirty! The only thing I noticed about the percheron mare is that she doesn't seem to like contact. During the trotting video, she was constantly trying to pull the reins out of the rider's hands. Might just need her teeth done, but that's what I saw. She almost looks gaited in the first video. Her front feet kind of dish out to the sides while she's trotting around. She looks like she'd be safe enough for the smaller stuff, but I'm not expert on that stuff. No shoes and the fact that she's half draft are a big plus. Save on farrier and food. 

Love the TB, but then you're back to hard keeper most likely.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about jumping, but I think she is very pretty! Imo I love her trot!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok those two are no-gos. Here are my new prospects.

Lucky 16.1hh Grey 10 yo TB gelding
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1398522 - Lucky
















There are a lot of mistakes in these rides, but how many of them are rider errors vs Lucky errors? Like him chipping in, that is the rider's fault right?
*Says his owner:* I'd be happy to. I've had lucky for a year and since then he has been lovely in the ring doing lots and lots of flat work and jumping around at mostly 2'6" up to 3'. He goes on the bit and had a comfy canter. I trail ride him all of the time. He is very very quiet. I carry a crop when I ride him and would consider him lazy. Especially for a thoroughbred. He isn't spooky but is interested on the trail and likes to look at stuff. Otherwise nothing bothers this horse. He's been to several horse shows this summer and done great. He is fine to ship and just as calm and quiet with the comotion of a show.

Pistol Annie 7 yo 16.1hh Bay American Warmblood Mare
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1402554 - Pistol Annie




*Says her owner:* She is a nice mare, she is 7 this year, I bred her and have had her since day one and i have her full sister. She has great manners, loads, clips, does everything, we show local hunters and hacks out in a group or alone. She has got a great mind and that is why I bred my mare back to the same stallion. 

So what do you think of these two?


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

I like Annie over Lucky. Annie seems to have a much stronger foundation than Lucky. Considering their ages, I think Annie's a better deal. BUT, there's something about Annie's trot that looks a little wonky. I think the rider needs to ask her to take a bigger step, she seems balled up. Could also be her feet, her weight seems to be going into her toe. 

Glad you decided against the first two. The grey seemed strong through his neck, (in a bad way) and I've never seen a rated hunter advertised as having a 7/10 temperament.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Lucky although he does seem to chip in a lot. I'm not sure how much of that is rider or horse. I like him. He's nice and forward to the fences, but not hot or rushing and seems game to jump whatever he's pointed toward. He looks fun. 

Annie looks very short strided in both the trot and canter. She seems nice enough, but I'm guessing she's pretty upright in her shoulders.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually think Lucky could be nice with some work.. His riders certainly aren't doing him much good.

Annie is cute, but I don't like how short her trot and canter is. Maybe it's the rider? if you try her, see if she will extend when you ask her too. Did I miss it, or was there no jumping in the video? Also, the word "warmblood" seems to be raising the price.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

After *closely* reviewing the videos, (I'm always more focused after riding =]) I want to ad to my last statement!

Lucky: I only watched the 1st video when I posted, and after watching the others I'll put an explanation. I like his gaits, but he seems very tense in the second video, (+ lots of tail swishing) and I'm really not seeing him "on the bit". Rider seems to be riding his face, (rein wayy too tight for my liking!) and while he has moments where if you paused the screen he would look collected, his back is dropped and his front end and back end don't seem connected to me. And I don't like his jumping style at all. He suddenly pops over the fence.

In Annie's video, around 1:30, I'm not sure what happened but she really moves out for a few seconds and you can see what you could potentially work with, (someone starts saying "noo":lol and the first few trot steps after her canter runs. I still like her better. Yes, you should ask for a jumping video, but I wouldn't mark her down because of it. I also really liked that the rider didn't have seesaw hands, and was using her seat and fingers to ride. I think if you gave her a little less contact, didn't hold onto her face, and rode her with more horse in front of you, she'd be quite nice!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I like Annie. Her trot and canter seems really collected, but I think that's how the rider is riding. I'm sure with some work, you could get her to step up and move forward and extend. She seems really light and fluffy, which is always a plus. Maybe get a free lunging video and see how she moves on her own. I bet her trot and canter would look much better. =]

And I really don't like Lucky. I really can't put it into words, but I just don't like him.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I actually like Lucky more. I think that his chipping is mainly rider error. I don't think he knows where to take off, so he just picks a place. He jumped good over a few fences, so I think with proper training he could be a good horse. The ad said he had only shown a little, so that might be why he was tense. He might not be comfortable with the atmosphere yet.

I think with a better rider and more training, he could be a very good horse. His age does put points against him, as he should be further along in his training, but his owner has only had him for a year. Who knows what he did before that?

I'm also biased :lol: I love geldings, and his face is just too cute! I really like him.


----------

